#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 PartLXXXV(妖同魔鄰足洗邸)

## sanari

第85回
猜漫畫作品
差不多要回去補點貨了...

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

可能會錯......

房東XD(誤

足洗邸嗎...太久沒看都快忘光了囧"

----------


## sanari

> 可能會錯......
> 
> 房東XD(誤
> 
> 足洗邸嗎...太久沒看都快忘光了囧"


那隻是房東沒錯
書名一共有七個字
您對了後三個

不想衝篇數
直接用編輯的
這個目前只出到第五集說
一直沒有出第六集
好慢哦...

----------


## 銀

好像沒什麼獸看過這部(愣
這部是說有個人類跑到妖怪開的民宿(是民宿嗎?)去住
然後遇到一堆有的沒有的事情(爆
這隻是那民宿的貓妖管理員XDDD

漫畫共有7個字,請慢慢猜(爆

----------


## 舒跑貓

妖魔鬼怪足洗邸(1秒)

看到7個字下意識想到這部(爆)

印象中之前就有發過 囧?

----------


## CANCAT

喔喔喔!!

終於有人發這部啦!!

這部真的很好看耶~~

目前只出到第6集,妖怪都很帥呢!!

我目前最愛...

蒼蠅王別西卜!!

----------


## 銀

看的時候這書名叫做"妖魔同鄰足洗邸"(愣
話說我很喜歡義鷹啊啊XD
他很讚(被踹

----------


## sanari

> 喔喔喔!!
> 
> 終於有人發這部啦!!
> 
> 這部真的很好看耶~~
> 
> 目前只出到第6集,妖怪都很帥呢!!
> 
> 我目前最愛...
> ...


http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=18764

N個月前我就發過了說
原來我不是人啊
XD

----------


## 銀

噢 抱歉(被踹
(之前還特地回去找看看有沒有獸貼這部)
你被我遺忘了ˊˇˋ(極大誤

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

抓好圖片了030/

這次是兩個唷XD

前兩張是同一個030

後兩張也是同一個

----------


## sanari

妖同魔鄰足洗邸
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=1...%B2q%C3%7E%A4H

已經貼過了...

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

阿...

原來已經貼過了呀...

沒注意到(炸)

第1.2張是羽生‧累

第3.4張是龍造寺‧駒

----------


## sanari

漫畫已經出到第七集了
感覺還是有點慢

第一集簡介
二十多年前，魔界的門被打開了，很多的妖怪和惡魔來到人間。有一個法力高強的大招喚士，打敗了這群惡魔並再度封印。這個封印的地點，蓋了一棟房子就叫做足洗邸。現在，這個足洗邸成了一個出租的公寓，住在裡頭的有人有妖，也有半人半妖。邪惡的勢力再度席捲，有人想打開這個封印，讓妖魔重新回到人世．．．

----------

